# Zubehör Corsair 350D



## mMn (13. November 2013)

*Zubehör Corsair 350D*

Hallo Bluebeard,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einigen Teilen für das Corsair 350. Es geht dabei um folgende Teile/Zubehör: SSD Käfig, Staubfilter für die Front und HDD Käfig mit Trays. 

An wen wende ich mich da am besten, gibt es einen deutschen Händler der diese Sachen nicht listet, aber dennoch führt?
Kann man im Corsair-Shop nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen?

Danke!


----------



## Bluebeard (14. November 2013)

*AW: Zubehör Corsair 350D*

Hi mMn,

aktuell nur über den Corsair Shop zu beziehen. Dort auch im Moment nur mit Kreditkarte. Mach aber bitte einmal eine Anfrage im Kundenportal auf und der Kundenservice schaut mal was wir hier machen können.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## mMn (19. November 2013)

*AW: Zubehör Corsair 350D*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## mMn (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zubehör Corsair 350D*

Hi, 

ich bin es nochmal. Ich konnte mir mittlerweile viele meiner gesuchten Teile besorgen, zwei Sachen musste ich dann doch noch im Ersatzteilshop bestellen. Nur leider war die Lieferung unvollständig, woraufhin ich ein ein Ticket erstellt hatte. Doch nach mehr als 14 Tagen ist noch immer nicht darauf reagiert worden.
Wenn ich dir Nummer zukommen lasse, kannst du mal nachschauen was da los ist?

MfG mMn


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zubehör Corsair 350D*

Ja, sag mir mal die Nummer des Tickets und ich schaue da drauf und leite es in die richtige Abteilung.


----------



## mMn (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zubehör Corsair 350D*

Die Ticketnummer ist 6370010.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Bluebeard (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zubehör Corsair 350D*

Ist angekommen und wurde bereits weitergeleitet. Die Kollegen melden sich so schnell wie nur möglich. Vielen Dank für deine Geduld!


----------

